# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Barack Obama fiton zgjedhjet

## flag

Barack Obama do te jetë Presidenti i ri i Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes.
Presidenti i 44-të i Shteteve te Amerikes do te jetë Barack Obama ku edhe do te shenohet ne histori si Presidenti i parë me ngjyrë. Gjithashtu edhe demokratët kan fituar ne senat dhe kongres.
Barack Obama ka arritur votat e kerkuar per te u zgjedhur President (270 vota) dhe deri tani sipas numrimeve deri tani ka fituar gjithesejt 338 ndersa McCain 155.

*Electoral votes*
Obama 338
McCain 155

*Popular votes*
Obama 51%
McCain 48%

----------


## Coca-Cola

Obama becomes first black president in landslide

WASHINGTON – Barack Obama was elected the nation's first black president Tuesday night in a historic triumph that overcame racial barriers as old as America itself.

The son of a black father from Kenya and a white mother from Kansas, the Democratic senator from Illinois sealed his victory by defeating Republican Sen. John McCain in a string of wins in hard-fought battleground states — Ohio, Florida, Virginia and Iowa.

A huge crowd in Grant Park in Chicago erupted in jubilation at the news of Obama's victory. Some wept.

McCain called his former rival to concede defeat — and the end of his own 10-year quest for the White House. "The American people have spoken, and spoken clearly," McCain told disappointed supporters in Arizona.

Obama and his running mate, Sen. Joseph Biden of Delaware, will take their oaths of office as president and vice president on Jan. 20, 2009.

YAHOO

----------


## Borix

per hajer kombi shqiptar...

----------


## flag

Barack Obama do te jetë Presidenti i ri i Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes.
Presidenti i 44-të i Shteteve te Amerikes do te jetë Barack Obama ku edhe do te shenohet ne histori si Presidenti i parë me ngjyrë. Gjithashtu edhe demokratët kan fituar ne senat dhe kongres.
Barack Obama ka arritur votat e kerkuar per te u zgjedhur President (270 vota) dhe deri tani sipas numrimeve deri tani ka fituar gjithesejt 338 ndersa McCain 155.

*Electoral votes*
Obama 338
McCain 155

*Popular votes*
Obama 51%
McCain 48%

*Senate*
Rep -6 = 40
Dem +6 = 54
Gjithesejtë Ulëse 100

*House*
Rep -22 =138
Dem +22= 219
218 ulëse per shumicë

----------


## bayern

Sot nuk fitoi Obama apo humbi McCain. Sonte humbi partia Republikane edhe 8 vjetet e gjata te kasapit te Teksasit George W Bush. Partia Repuplikane edhe John McCain nuk kishin asnje shanc kunder meselese se krijuar nga presidenti me i demshem i historise se shteteve te bashkuara.

Obama won, now he has to FIX IT.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Megjithate,duhet pranuar disa fakte që do të jenë tepër domethënëse,jo vetëm për çastin 
aktual.

-------------
-Këto votime dhe rezultati i tyre janë pasqyrë e një ndryshimi thelbësor në mendësinë amerikane e mbarëbotërore.Civilizimi i shek.21,ka filluar të lirohet nga atavizmi i fobive të shekujve 19 e 20-të,sidomos nga mbyllja dhe racizmi ,si një nga degradimet më fatale të homo-sapiensit modern.

-Kombi amerikan,është konsoliduar me vlera.Ndasitë kolonialiste,racore e gjinore nuk janë më karakteristika të identitetit amerikan.Kombi nuk më është rob i konservatorizmit dhe pseudovlerave mesjetare të ngulitura aq fortë në ndergjegjen e tij, si pasojë e trashëgimisë nga Evropa plakë.

-Amerika,me një farë mënyre po pastron skutat më të errta të ndërgjegjes së vet,pas një historie jo edhe aq të lavdishme me skllevrit e zinje në shekujt e kaluar të cilët janë trashigimtarë të atyre që me gjak,mund e djersë rriten mirëqenjen amerikane.

-Kombi amerika ,me kete zgjidhje i ka dërguar një mesazh të fortë gjithë botës.Civilizimi i këtij mijëvjeçari po i rikëthehet rrënjëve të veta -edhe afrikane,prej nga supozohet se e kemi të gjithë prejardhjen.Afrika,pas 1800 vitesh po rikëthehet ne skenen e madhe të politikës dhe kultures në përmasa planetare,pas imperatorëve të mëdhej romak e etërve të shejtë të kishes si Shën Augusti e të tjerë.

-Afrika,është poteciali më i madh i njerëzimit me pasuri natyrore,energjetike,ujore e minerale i pa shfrytëzuar ende sa duhet e mundet dhe si e tillë, është thesar i njerëzimit modern që mirëqenjen e vet e ngritë në eksploatim dhe valorizim të vlerave jo vetëm shpirtrore.

Obamas,si President i SHBA-ve sukses,Amerikës stabilitet e mirëqenje,Botës paqë e propseritet..!
--------------------
Mirëserdhe mijëveçari i tretë...!

----------


## xfiles

Eshte per te ardhur keq qe fitoi obama.
I uroj nje presidence sa me ters presidentit te ri.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Hajt te rroje partija.

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Senatori demokrat Barack Obama është zgjedhur si presidenti i parë me ngjyrë i SHBA-së.

Ndërsa zoti Obama kapërceu kufirin e fitores, pati shenja gëzimi në një park në Çikago ku janë mbledhur dhjetëra mijëra vetë.

Korrespondenti i BBC Justin Webb thotë: "Në çdo nivel Amerika do të ndryshoje si rezultat- impakti do të jetë kaq i thellë saqë kombi asnjëherë nuk do të jetë më i njëjtë."

Ai thotë se amerikanët kanë bërë dy deklarata thelbësore për veten se ata janë të pakënaqur me status-quo-në; dhe se ata po i mbyllin derën të shkuarës raciste.

Në fjalimin e fitores, Obama tha "Nëse ka njeri që ende dyshon se Amerika është vend ku çdo gjë është e mundur, që ende vret mendjen nëse ëndrra e themeluesve tanë është gjallë në epokën tonë, që ende vë në pyetje fuqinë e demokracisë sonë, sonte keni përgjigjen."

Zoti Obama tha se vendi përballej me disa nga sfidat më të mëdha në qindra vite:

"Ne e dimë se sfidat që do të sjellë e nesërmja janë më të mëdhatë në jetën tonë - dy luftra, një planet në rrezik, kriza më e rëndë financiare në shekull. Edhe kur qëndrojmë këtu sot, ne e dimë se ka amerikanë të guximshëm që po zgjohen në shkretëtirat në Irak dhe malet në Afganistan duke rrezikuar jetën."

Fitorja e tij përballë republikanit John McCain erdhi si rezultat i përkrahjes nga të rinjtë, afrikano-amerikanët dhe gratë.

Duke pranuar humbjen, zoti McCain tha se ai admiroi fushatën e zotit Obama.

Zoti Obama mori shtetet kyçe të Pennsylvania-së dhe Ohio-s, para se të kapërcente shifrën prej 270 votash të kolegjit elektoral, kur projeksionet treguan edhe fitore në Kaliforni dhe në disa shtete të tjera.

Më pas erdhi lajmi se ai kishte fituar edhe në Florida, Virginia dhe Colorado - të gjitha votuan për republikanët në 2004 - duke i shndërruar këto shtete nga të kuqe në blu.

Reagime

Presidenti Bush i ka telefonuar Senatorit Obama për ta uruar për fitoren. Ai i tha atij se ju do të nisni një nga udhëtimet më të mëdha të jetës: Ia kalofsh mirë.

Presidenti i Kenias, Mwai Kibaki, ka shpallur të enjten ditë feste kombëtare pas fitores së Obamës.

I ati i zotit Obama ka lindur në Kenia, dhe ka patur festime të shumta në qytetin e lindjes së të atit në Kogelo.

Nicolas Sarkozy ka uruar Barack Obamën për atë që ai e quajti ""fitore briliante" të zgjedhjeve në Amerikë.

Presidenti i Komisionit Evropian Jose Manuel Barroso e uroi Barack Obamën për fitoren në zgjedhjet e SHBA duke thënë se ai shpresonte se do të ndihmonte në gjetjen e një zgjidhjeje të re për t'i dhënë fund krizës financiare.

Rrjedha e ngjarjeve

Z. McCain e vazhdoi fushatën deri në ditën e zgjedhjeve me një fjalim që mbajti herët në mëngjes në Prescott, Arizona.

Ai u premtoi mbështetësve se ai dhe kandidatja e tij për zvpresidente, Sarah Palin, do të "ndryshonin gjërat në Uashington".

Ai u bëri thirrje votuesve të tij që të dilnin e të votonin.

Në mitingun e tij të fundit të fushatës në periferi të Uashingtonit, Obama doli para një turme prej 100 mijë vetëh.

Personi që po kandidon për t'u bërë presidenti i parë afrikano-amerikan i SHBA-së, foli për unitet kombëtar pak km larg fushëbetejës së parë të Luftës Civile Amerikane.

Në një fjalim, ai u tha mbështetësve të tij se udhëtimi i gjatë deri në ditën e zgjedhjeve kishte qenë për të një përvojë e pasur dhe që e kishte bërë më të thjeshtë.

Ngushëllime

Më herët gjatë ditës, z. Obama tha se gjyshja e tij, Madelyn Durnham, që e kishte rritur, kishte vdekur në Hawaii.

Në një deklaratë të përbashkët me motrën e tij nga nëna, z. Obama tha se ata i detyroheshin shumë asaj.

Në një aktivitet në Karolinën veriore, z. Obama, foli me emocion për gjyshen.

Senatori McCain dhe bashkëshortja e tij lëshuan një deklaratë për shtyp ku i ofruan ngushëllimet më të thella z. Obama dhe familjes.

Sondazhet e fundit

Sondazhi i fundit i zgjedhjeve i Reuters/C-SPAN/Zogby i botuar të martën, arriti në përfundimin se votuesit e mundshëm favorizojnë z. Obama para z. McCain me 11 pikë, 54 me 43 përqind.

Sondazhe të tjera sugjeruan se z. Obama po e shton avantazhin mbi rivalin e tij deri me 13 pikë.

Por korrespondenti i BBC-së në Uashington, James Coomarasamy, thotë se ndërsa Obama ka udhëhequr në mënyrë të vazhdueshme gjatë javëve të fundit, ka një seri faktorësh që mund t'i vënë në rrezik parashikimet e sondazheve.

Mes tyre, thotë ai, janë roli që ngjyra e lëkurës së senatorit të Illinoisit mund të luajë tek synimet e votuesve, fakti nëse votuesit e sdaporegjistruar do të dalin apo jo për të votuar dhe efekti Palin-nëse kandidatja e z. McCain për zëvendspresidente i ka shtuar energjitë apo i ka bërë kundër tij republikanët.

Shtetet e betejës

Të hënën të dy kandidatët bënë fushatë në shtetet ku rezultati i zgjedhjeve pritet të jetë i afërt.

Sondazhet sugjeronin se z. Obama udhëheq në të gjitha shtetet ku fitoi në 2004-ën, kandidati i pasuksesshëm demokrat, John Kerry.

Fitorja në to do t'i jepte z. Obama 251 nga 270 votat e Kolegjit Zgjedhor që duhen për të fituar Shtëpinë e Bardhë.

Ai kryesoi ose ishte i barabartë me z. Mccain në disa shtete të tjera, gjë që donte të thonte se ka disa rrugë drejt fitores.

Për këtë arsye, rezultatet në Florida, Indiana, Missouri, Karolinë e Veriut, Virginia, Pensilvania, Nevada dhe Ohio u pritën si kyçe për rezultatin përfundimtar.

Sipas sistemit të Kolegjit Zgjedhor, shteteve iu jepen vota në bazë të numrit të popullsisë. Siaps këtij kriteri, numrin më të madh të votave e ka Florida.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Eshte per te ardhur keq qe fitoi obama.
> I uroj nje presidence sa me ters presidentit te ri.


You are not funny!!! Per kete post . me fal qe te them por meriton rep te dobet!

Pik se pari ti duhet te jesh i kenaqur qe u zgjedh nje person i tille per president, ngase te paktem me te kjo bota e sotme ka me shum shance per paqe!
Me nje Bush te dyte ( McCaine ) , siguria boterore do te ishte shum me e cenuar se sa me nje Barak Obama!
Nga ana tjeter aftesite intelektuale qe shprehu Obama gjate ketyre zgjedhjeve presidenciale, ne krahasim me John McCaine , ishin te permasave titanike qe e benin McCainin te duket para Obames si orangutan, cdo here fol per aftesite intelektuale!
Tani mvaret se ke preferon ti si president,  nje njeri i cili ka intelegjence mesatare , si puna e jote, ose nje person intelegjenca e te cilit eshte superiore!

Per vete edhe pse nuk votova ( nuk jam akoma shtetas i amerikes ) por perkrahjen e ka pasur Obama ne syte e mi.


GV_USA

----------


## Sa Kot

> Eshte per te ardhur keq qe fitoi obama.
> I uroj nje presidence sa me ters presidentit te ri.


Edhe une jam e te njejtit mendim dhe kam te njejtin urim.  :buzeqeshje: 

Do me pelqente jashte mase te shikoja te hipnotizuarit e Obames te zhgenjehen nga perrallezat e tij.

Shume presidente jane zgjedhur plot eufori dhe ne fund te dites kane qene vetem zhgenjyes. Dhe nga nje person si Obama nuk mund te pritet asgje tjeter!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

*Vota Elektorale*
Obama 349
McCain 147

*Perqindja e popullsise*
Obama 52% (62,509,207)
McCain 46% (55,438,509)

----------


## Llapi

Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi i ka dërguar telegram urimi, Shkëlqesisë së Tij, Barack Obama, President i Zgjedhur i SHBA-ve	





Shkëlqesisë së Tij Barack Obama
President i Zgjedhur i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës

Prishtinë, 5 nëntor 2008

Shkëlqesi,

Në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, kam nderin tJu shpreh urimet e mia më të sinqerta me rastin e zgjedhjes Suaj President i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Zgjedhja e Presidentit të 44-të në Amerikë dhe prijësit të botës së lirë dhe demokratike ka shënuar histori.

Fushata zgjedhore ishte fisnike dhe nxori në pah vlerat më të mira të demokracisë dhe të qytetarisë aktive në Amerikë. Ne çmojmë lart vendin që zuri Kosova në fushatë, dhe ndihemi të privilegjuar me gatishmërinë e mbështetjes së mëtejshme për shtetin tonë të ri.

Republika e Kosovës është mike dhe partner i madh i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Ne vlerësojmë lart mbështetjen e madhe që Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës i kanë dhënë popullit të Kosovës në rrugën tonë drejt shtetit të pavarur dhe demokratik. 17 shkurti 2008 paraqet ndryshim për Kosovën, që shënoi fundin e përpjekjeve tona të gjata për liri dhe pavarësi.

Kosova është në rrugë të zhvillimit të saj politik, ekonomik dhe social drejt qëllimit tonë parësor, integrimeve euroatlantike. Kosova e ka vendin në Evropë si pjesë e Bashkimit Evropian dhe e NATO-s.

Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kanë bërë shumë për paqen dhe demokracinë në Kosovë dhe në rajon. Nga ana e saj, Kosova ka përqafuar synimin e saj dhe të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës për një të ardhme të qëndrueshme të shtetit demokratik dhe të shoqërisë shumëetnike, me kushtetutë moderne, e cila garanton liri dhe barazi për të gjithë qytetarët e saj.

Z. President i Zgjedhur, gjatë përpjekjeve tuaja për të mirën e Amerikës dhe të botës, Kosova do të jetë gjithmonë partner i juaji në realizimin e qëllimeve të paqes dhe të demokracisë për të gjithë.

Në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, më lejoni tJu shpreh edhe njëherë përkushtimin dhe mbështetjen tonë në punën tuaj si President i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës.   

Sinqerisht,

Hashim Thaçi
Kryeministër i Republikës së Kosovës

----------


## mia@

Urime presidentit te ri te Amerikes .Mu be qejfi me thene te drejten se e meritonte.

----------


## flory80

Amerika u zgjua shkoi qëndroi në radhe dhe i dëshmoi botës përse është flamurmbajtësja e Demokracisë. 
Amerika dje i dëshmoi gjithë botës demokratike dhe jo se Amerika është vendi i mundësive
Amerika i dëshmoi botës dje se fëmijët e skllevërve të zinj që dikur as nuk mund të kalonin pran Shtëpisë së Bardhë sot e drejtojnë atë.

Kushdo që e ka dëgjuar fjalimin e Doktor Martin Luter King vetëm tani e kupton se çfar deshi ti tregoj botës me "*UNË KAM NJË ËNDËRR*"
Ëndrra e Martin Luter King për ta parë Amerikën të bashkuar përtej ngjyrës së lëkurës u bë realitet
Zgjedhja e Senatorit Obama vendosi shënjën e saj në Histori

----------


## FTN_2004

Me ne fund nje president te cilin do e shikojme me admirim. Pas 8 vjetesh te nje presidenti dhe njeriu medioker, vjen nje njeri inteligjent, arritjet e te cilit vijne nga sakrifica e tij dhe jo nga statusi elitar.

Shpresoj qe te kete mundesi qe Obama te perpiqet ta ktheje vendin ne drejtimin e duhur, sado qe jam cinik dhe besoj qe ndryshimet radikale jane te pamundura.

----------


## Qyfyre

Sado i madh zhgenjimi tani, prap besoj se me e keqja ka kaluar me Bushin, si me luftrat si me ekonomine. Ata budallenj qe merrnin neper intervista dje qe me verte kujtonin se me ardhjen e Obames tani do pasurohen me magji, sigurisht qe do zhgenjehen, por shumica nuk besoj se do zhgenjehet pasi pavarsisht se kush do ishte presidenti i ardhshem, gjendja ekonomike do rregullohet. Dhe nese jane ne rregull ekonomikisht amerikanet, do ja varin prap politikes besoj dhe do kthehen te 40% pjesmarrje ne votime, si gjithmone.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Sado i madh zhgenjimi tani, prap besoj se me e keqja ka kaluar me Bushin, si me luftrat si me ekonomine. Ata budallenj qe merrnin neper intervista dje qe me verte kujtonin se me ardhjen e Obames tani do pasurohen me magji, sigurisht qe do zhgenjehen, por shumica nuk besoj se do zhgenjehet pasi pavarsisht se kush do ishte presidenti i ardhshem, gjendja ekonomike do rregullohet. Dhe nese jane ne rregull ekonomikisht amerikanet, do ja varin prap politikes besoj dhe do kthehen te 40% pjesmarrje ne votime, si gjithmone.


Gjithcka qe ti ke ne dore eshte nje cope shprese, ndersa historia flet ndryshe.

S'eshte hera e pare qe dikush ka arritur te hipnotizoje turma delesh dhe t'i zhgenjeje vetem pak vite me vone. Ne fakt, ndodh rendom. Shpresa jote bie ndesh me rregullat e probabilitetit.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> You are not funny!!! Per kete post . me fal qe te them por meriton rep te dobet!


me fal qe po te them se nuk u nisa per te thene asgje funny, isha shume serioz ne ate qe thashe.



> Pik se pari ti duhet te jesh i kenaqur qe u zgjedh nje person i tille per president, ngase te paktem me te kjo bota e sotme ka me shum shance per paqe!


Shancet per paqe jane 0 me cilin do president qe vjen, paqja eshte nje iluzion i bukur, vetem kaq.



> Me nje Bush te dyte ( McCaine ) , siguria boterore do te ishte shum me e cenuar se sa me nje Barak Obama!


i love bush, so i love mccain.



> Nga ana tjeter aftesite intelektuale qe shprehu Obama gjate ketyre zgjedhjeve presidenciale, ne krahasim me John McCaine , ishin te permasave titanike qe e benin McCainin te duket para Obames si orangutan, cdo here fol per aftesite intelektuale!


Aftesite oratorike nuk jane aftesi intelektuale e per me teper politike. Obama ishte nje orator  "entertainer" i zoti. Aftesite e tij intelektuale do duken me kohen.



> Tani mvaret se ke preferon ti si president,  nje njeri i cili ka intelegjence mesatare , si puna e jote, ose nje person intelegjenca e te cilit eshte superiore!


me vjen keq qe nuk ndaj te njejtin mendim me ty per superioritetin e inteligjences se obames. Dhe inteligjences sime ti vish anes ti dhe obama bashke.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Gjithcka qe ti ke ne dore eshte nje cope shprese, ndersa historia flet ndryshe.
> 
> S'eshte hera e pare qe dikush ka arritur te hipnotizoje turma delesh dhe t'i zhgenjeje vetem pak vite me vone. Ne fakt, ndodh rendom. Shpresa jote bie ndesh me rregullat e probabilitetit.


Secili quan turma delesh ke te doje. Besoj se do kishte plot qe do thonin qe McCain dhe partia e tij i hipnotizoi delet per here te trete rresht nese do kishte fituar ai.

Por presidenti nuk eshte se do beje ndryshime rrenjesore. Ekonomia ulet e ngrihet dhe duket se e ka prek fundin. Kshuqe vetem lart mund te shkoje, mbase jo menjehere.

P.S. se kuptova mire se per cfare e ke fjalen kur thua qe historia flet ndryshe

----------

